# 20 June 2014 Spit Bridge/Middle harbour 10am



## Schmidty (Jul 28, 2008)

Anybody interested in fishing Spit bridge/middle harbour meeting clontarf reserve 10am.. 
txt Schmidty 
0414242925


----------

